# why I cannot post (attach) picture



## greenvial (Oct 30, 2014)

When I click attach (on the paper clip) it opens small window, I browse to my computer, click upload and it shows me later some error that that the page cannot be displayed


----------



## SoflMS (Oct 30, 2014)

greenvial said:


> When I click attach (on the paper clip) it opens small window, I browse to my computer, click upload and it shows me later some error that that the page cannot be displayed



Possibly related to fize size you're trying to upload?


----------



## brazey (Oct 31, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forums/6-Help-Desk


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

